# Any interest in Down The Bay race?



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, it's a 123nm race that starts in Annapolis and finishes in Hampton VA. I plan to do it on my 25 foot Merit "Audrey". My question is, should I look for you on the starting line? Or would you like to crew?  I'm used to being one of, if not, *the* smallest boat in the fleet, but the boat rates well, has new sails, and should do well. Just need crew. 4 would be nice 5 would be better. Any others interested in this?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I did this race last year as crew on a j109. It was a hoot! That being said I would make sur I had enough crew to run the boat while some of the others slept. It is a grueling sprint and the race last year was ALL to windward. Racing through the night is a different experince, and we had some close encounters with container ships so make sure your lights are good. All that being said it was a great race and we all had a blast so good luck


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I would love to crew! I have been sailing on the Bay for the last 3 yrs. mostly solo on a 24' but I have never raced. I can give you more info if you want me to PM you.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

PM inbound.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I definitely want to do the race. I was planning on doing it last year and missed out due to a last minute work crisis. Had crew and everything lined up. We have a new genoa this year and want to do a long race with some air. We've sailed Gov Cup 2 years in a row and it's such a light air race that we get killed. We eventually want to do Annapolis-Newport.

Do you have dates for his year? I have two other things that may conflict (Marine Corps 1/2 Marathon and a work trip).

If I can't afford the time to get my boat to Annapolis and home from Hampton, I may ask to tag along on someone else's boat for just the race.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I should ask to crew with you, or be your competition. 

Depends on how much sail time I get before May, and how good I feel about my boat.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

That's going to be a long race Bubblehead. It'll be a long one w/ my boat and a rating of 174. Yours with a 231 rating is going to be a marathon. Good luck.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We're rated 144. We'll save a spot at the bar for ya


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

zz4gta said:


> That's going to be a long race Bubblehead. It'll be a long one w/ my boat and a rating of 174. Yours with a 231 rating is going to be a marathon. Good luck.


LOL..I know it. I looked up Merit25s' in the Ches PHRF listing and my face fell. :laugher Forget a seat at the bar, have breakfast ready for me the next day!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a cut off time like Gov cup? I can't seem to find the SI's.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think so, but I recall that there was an awards ceremony at 1800.

During our first Gov Cup in '08, we made the cut with only 20 minutes to spare after being nearly becalmed within sight of the finish for 2 hours. My attitude was that I paid my entry and I was going to sail the course and finish regardless of the "cutoff". I have the same attitude in 5k, 10k, and half marathon races which is a good thing because I really suck at running.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

BubbleheadMd said:


> LOL..I know it. I looked up Merit25s' in the Ches PHRF listing and my face fell. :laugher Forget a seat at the bar, have breakfast ready for me the next day!


   

Nothing wrong with that -- breakfast is my favorite meal!

So ZZ, when is this race scheduled?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Friday, May 28, 2010.

DOWN THE BAY VIRGINIA CRUISE CUP

Looks like I'm in, boys! One of my other possible conflicts will be done by then. I may need crew. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Lapworth, if you're still interested I'm splashing the boat this friday to sail it back to the St. Mary's river. I plan to do some shake down sails this sunday and May 1st and 2nd. Let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in. And surprising enough, looks like I found some crew, should have 5 total w/ Lapworth here from SN. Should be a hoot. 
There are some pretty big boats signed up, Donnybrooke will be there and it looks like Bowmovement (one of the best Catalina 27s on the bay) will be racing as well. Boat will splash at Muller Marine.


----------

